# Montana! *Very Image Heavy*



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

HEY GIRL CONGRATS!!!!!! HE SURE IS GORGEOUS! he looks like he'd be a good barrel racing hrose for some reason. i love love love love his markings! can't wait to hear more about him as time goes on.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

awww he's soo pretty
His color looks EXACTLY like Sonny's!!!!

I'm glad you found such a great horse!!! Enjoy him!!


----------



## Pheonix08 (Sep 10, 2008)

Your so lucky ,he's just beautiful!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I've been waiting for this!  He's so darn studly-congratulations! I can't wait for more pictures and to hear about how he settles in.

YAY YOU!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

He's gorgeous! I love his blaze, so unique! He looks like quite the character!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Appy I've missed the whole story on him! What is it? How tall? What breeding? Training? Would love to know. 

He sure is stunning! I really like him.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww!!!!! Appy I'm soo happy for you; congrats!  He's beautiful, & I'm sure you guys will have a great bond.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!

Tiffanny, my BO's friend is getting out of horses and she had him for sale. At first I didn't want to be bothered with him because he wasn't over 16 hands. But i got to thinking and since he was local I might as well go over and take a look. I fell in love with him when I saw him!
He's a 15 year old registered qh (though the owner is waiting on a call back from the woman with his papers) I do know that he does NOT have impressive in him (YAY) He was trained western (he came from Florida) and a 7 or 8 year old girl got him and loved him until he was 14 when she went to go live with her dad, leaving him behind. 

When I saw him, he just looked lost. His person had left him and he was just looking to be loved. He is very sweet and always wants to know what you're doing. And he's very smart. He's an escape artist and picks up on things very quickly. He realized if he pushed on the gate when I was coming it, it would open. Thank goodness I had my hand on the gate AND that Tom was there. But where I'm at is very secure so I don't have to worry about him undoing any latches or anything.

He's been out of work for over a year and just needs to get back into shape (he's quite the chubby pony) and be refreshed on a lot of things.
He wouldn't canter when I rode him, but I didn't care. I know from what my BO and her friend were telling me, that when he's being consistantly worked with, he's a dream.
He also has extensive trail miles as well as a small english background and he's done a LOT of jumping!  He has a get up and go, but he can also do the slow western jog when asked.

I'm very eager to see what he has to offer!

I don't know his exact height, but I do know that I fit well on him, and that's all that matters.

I fell in love with his blaze too and how it is! I think it's super cool!

I'm going to be spending a good part of the day with him tomorrow, so I'll have more pictures, and I'll also bond with him.

I'm so excited and I just know that we're going to be doing a lot of great things together!


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

He's a handsome boy!  I can't wait to hear about your adventures together.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww he's lovely Appy. I didn't know you were getting him either, I must of missed the thread like FGR.
Congratulations I'm so pleased and happy for you. We want regular updates and pictures!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

aawww yay for you  hes gorgeous


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!! He's so gorgeous!! He seems like he'll be an awesome horse for you and he's so handsome!! I'm so glad you finally found a horse and I can't wait for more pics.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i LOVE him


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

Very nice horse with a great background. Sounds like he can do anything . You will have a great time with him. Congratulations!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, he's a looker!! CONGRATS!! I must have missed the lead-up thread to this


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Very Purdy! That blue halter is totally his color, lol! He is
a stunner, you got some excellent captures of him and
the background is lovely! What a lucky horse!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I would love to see some pictures of you riding him! He certianly is fancy!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll tell Tom to get the camera ready whenever he comes out next.

I rode him yesterday, just at the walk, and I was in heaven! hehe

He's such a good boy and will wait at the gate for me, or come running up to me. I love it!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, I'm glad he's doing well!  NEED.MORE.PICS! :lol: LOL! He's soo cute.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i've taken a ton more pictures. I'll be posting them in a little bit


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

He is really cute, and sounds like a good match for you. What is the latest on Vega? Is she staying or going?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Angela! 

Vega's staying. Tom has taken over riding/working with her.
She hates me now though. She pins her ears whenever I spend time with Montana and then goes up to her. But then she'll flirt with Montana :roll: 

I don't get her.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> Thanks Angela!
> 
> Vega's staying. Tom has taken over riding/working with her.
> She hates me now though. She pins her ears whenever I spend time with Montana and then goes up to her. But then she'll flirt with Montana :roll:
> ...


shes a mare, there unpredictable!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Gingerrrrr said:


> appylover31803 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Angela!
> ...


Yes, she obviously a mare, but I dont really think she's unpredictable. She's jealous because all the attention would either be on her or Gem, and that was it. And now that there's a third horse in the picture, she's jealous. She will still come up to me and she has started to follow me around, but if i spend time with Montana, and I mean like the whole time i'm there and THEN go to her, she's upset,and I really don't blame her...


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

what a handsome boy - you and sonnywimps almost have twins :lol: 

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I know Kickshaw!
When I first saw him I was like "OMG is that Sonny??"

The big difference is that Sonny has 2 rear socks and Montana as 1...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That color of halter looks really good on him


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks M2G


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I think he'll be a great addition to your herd  Quite the looker!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

So far he gets along with them over the fence. I haven't introduced him to Gem and Vega yet and won't until we rearrange the paddock situations.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Are you guys keeping them at your own place now?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

No, we're still boarding them.

That one house months ago that we were looking at fell through. And in that town you were only allowed to have 2 horses, so we never would have been able to get a 3rd horse.

We do plan sometime in the future to get our own place and have them there, but since we love where we are, we're in no rush to move them.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

it makes a difference when you like where your horses are especially if you arent lucky enough to have them right outside your back door


----------

